# Suche der Geworben werden möchte, wieso weshalb schau an :)



## Meredom (3. März 2017)

Guden, ich heiße Meredom, ich sags ma kurz und schmerzlos ich biete ein Platz in einer sehr guten Gilde an, wir machen täglich Mythic + keys laufen und Raiden außerdem ziehen wir uns auch gegenseitig hoch! 

Meine Ziele währen 1-3 Char Allianz hochzuleveln und nicht mehr, auf dem Servern Sen Jin, Un Goro und Area 52 (wir können natürlich 1 Char egal ob Allianz oder Horde auf PVP Server hochleveln oder anderen gewünschten Realm auch zu deiner Wahl nur dann gibt eben kein Startgold und Gilde) außerdem Biete ich:

 

- Solide Gilde mit ts3, Skype  

- Erfahrung im Game  

- 10.000 Startgeld, danach + 25.000 fürs Einstieg  

- Viel Zeit auch je nach Absprache  -_-

- Auf längeren Zeitraum auch gern Stamm grp.

- Außerdem ein großer Fan fürs PVP aber keine Pflicht

 

Was ich von dir erwarte:

 

- Soliden entspannten Charakter (kein wow char  )

- Motivation

- Wenns gut läuft können wir nicht nur als werbt ein freund Partner miteinander zocken  

- Teambereitschaft

- Kein Stress gechilltes Gaming

 

Bin außerdem 21 Jahre jung aber kenne mich trotzdem einigermaßen gut im Game aus, wenn Du Interesse hast Adde mich einfach oder melde dich unters Kommentar und versuche mich schnellst möglich zurück zumelden  

 

Gruße

 

Meredom


----------

